# Non-traditional Interval Ownership Forum



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 9, 2007)

I would like TUG to add a Destination Club forum so we can discuss the many DC options.

I am a member of High Country Club and would even volunteer to be a forum moderator.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 10, 2007)

If enough people were interested in having it as a subforum....I have no problem with it.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 10, 2007)

TUG Improvements! said:


> If enough people were interested in having it as a subforum....I have no problem with it.



I know 3 other TUG members that are DC owners and there may be more. 

Destination clubs are really very high end timeshares.

What can I do to help out?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 10, 2007)

The more separate forums we have, the harder the site becomes to navigate.  As a result, we tend to be a bit conservative about adding new forums.

The way we have worked this in the past is to split off discussion about a subject into separate forum when the level of discussion about that subject makes it clear that a separate forum is warranted.  

To date I haven't seen very much discussion about Destination Clubs.


----------



## stevens397 (Jan 10, 2007)

Perhaps the reason there has been so little interest is that there is no forum!  I would be VERY interested in having one as I am seriously considering this and would love to use TUG members who have experiences who can serve as my guide.  I urge you to do this.

To start it off, I just recently heard about High Country and their prices seem extremely reasonable compared to most of the others out there.  Most of the others offer mansions and I rarely travel with that many people - I would really only use it for one family vacation per year (my kids are all grown).  Private Escapes seemed to be leaning in the direction of smaller units yet their fees are still quite a bit higher than HC.  My only current concern is that it seems to be more tilted towards skiers rather than golfers.

I would LOVE to have some inside information about this program from people who actually are members.

Many thanks.
Steve


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 10, 2007)

HCC started as a ski club and morphed into a world wide destination club.

I posted three major threads on HCC and finally pulled the trigger and joined last month. I was immediatly able to book NYC Times Square for Dec 28-Jan 4 including New Year Eve 300 years from the ball drop and stay in a $1 million brand new condo.

HCC is awesome and I love it.

Here is part 3
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34947&highlight=high+country+club

I advise you to visit their web site for some background information:

http://www.highcountryclub.com/

Then read Part 1 discussion on TUG was started by "PerryM" in July:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread....h+country+club

Then read Part 2 discussion on TUG by "travelguy" in September:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread....h+country+club


----------



## tashamen (Jan 10, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> New Year Eve 300 years from the ball drop
> [/url]



Now that's what I call planning ahead!


----------



## travelguy (Jan 10, 2007)

*A Great Idea!*

I would also love to have a forum for Destination Clubs.  I frequently see questions about this form of vacation travel on various TUG forums.  Many people also refer to Destination Club type travel ownership as Residence Club or Fractionals.  I believe that High Country Club has opened up this form of Luxury travel to those of us who "cut our teeth" on timeshares by making it easy and affordable.  In addition, the explosive growth of High Country Club should make us take notice of the Destination Club format. I believe that Destination Club ownership can and will coexist with timeshare ownership and is, in fact, the natural evolution of timeshare ownership.

A single forum could be placed at the bottom of the "Resorts" section for discussion of multiple Destination Clubs, Residence Clubs and other Fractionals.  This would be similar to the "Hotel-Based" forum that deals with Hilton, Starwood, Hyatt, etc.  You could even put Condotels in this forum since there is also a good bit of discussion on them.

A Destination Club forum to address the evolution of new travel property options for frequent travelers who are based in timesharing would certainly show that TUG is progressive!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 10, 2007)

tashamen said:


> Now that's what I call planning ahead!



Hahahahahahaha...I didn't catch my typo....I meant 300 yards...oops.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 13, 2007)

Also of considerable interest to me - cheers!


----------



## travelguy (Jan 14, 2007)

*This topic is of interest to TUGers!*

I count four currently active theads that are discussing Destination Clubs, Residence Clubs and other Fractionals right now!  The primary discussion seems to be High Country Club, probably because of four new members (that I know of).  Westin and Intrawest Fractionals are also getting a lot of buzz as well as the investment sense of several Condotels.

These discussions are spread out over several forums and could be grouped into a single forum.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 16, 2007)

I know I have read Bill's thread with a lot of interest and would love to learn more, both from him and from others. A sub-forum would be great!


----------



## travelguy (Jan 27, 2007)

*High Country Club property reviews?*

To the Admins,

I recently stayed at the High Country Club property in Snowmass and would like to post a review on the property.  I've had discussions with other members of TUG who are also High Country Club members and we are unsure where to post reviews for the HCC properties (now @ 25 locations and adding about 20 more per year)?

Where is the appropriate place to post reviews for High Country Club properties?	

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 27, 2007)

I am sure we could probably add them as normal resorts in their respective areas.  Let me see what I can do and get back to you.

For the time being you can email the review (and explanation/resort info) to tug@tug2.net

We will find a way to get them in.


----------



## travelguy (Jan 28, 2007)

*High Country Club Review*

Thanks for the info!

I will forward the review of the High Country Club Snowmass property to you soon.


----------



## Laura7811 (Jan 29, 2007)

Travelguy
You should also submit your reveiw of snowmass to Helium report, they have a spot for all the destination club members to post their experiences...

I was in snowmass last month staying with family, and drove by the property looked great from the outside and great location....

oh and did you happen to try The Artisan restaurant that is across the street? It is wonderful...

Laura


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 29, 2007)

Laura7811 said:


> Travelguy
> You should also submit your reveiw of snowmass to Helium report, they have a spot for all the destination club members to post their experiences...
> 
> I was in snowmass last month staying with family, and drove by the property looked great from the outside and great location....
> ...



You guys (fellow HCC members) are killing me (I am jealouse)....I want to visit all 25 properties ASAP....I have only been to the NYC property and it was fantastic. 

I was in Orlando last week on business and could not make it to their property there. I am always in Orlando, so I will try to make a visit there soon. I may go to Turks and Caicos this summer when that property is ready. It is a 2 BDR on the beach and the property should be ready for us within 60 days.

Laura...did you visit HCC's property in Mammoth?


----------



## Laura7811 (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh yes we did..... Sorry I was supposed to let you know about it.
The property is awesome with a great location, right in the middle of the village mall. Our teenagers loved it, they could just walk right out and get to a pizza place and a starbucks....

Another plus, when we used it, everything in it was brand new, and fully stocked with everything you could think of. including, xbox games, boardgames, dvd's....

As for the skiing we went to early in season and there was really not enough snow. But we will for sure go back to that property as it is only 3 hours from home.....

ya and hurry on up to Orlando and let us know what you think:whoopie: 

Laura


----------



## travelguy (Jan 30, 2007)

*Great Idea*



Laura7811 said:


> Travelguy
> You should also submit your reveiw of snowmass to Helium report, they have a spot for all the destination club members to post their experiences...
> 
> I was in snowmass last month staying with family, and drove by the property looked great from the outside and great location....
> ...



I will submit to Helium when I finally have time to compile my notes from the visit into a comprehensive review of the High Country Club Snowmass villa.  We’re still in Vail skiing, etc.

We didn’t have time to try The Artisan when we were there but will next time.  Thanks for the tip!


----------

